# Ipad 3 et partage de connexion avec orange



## Olivier.w (8 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai acheter l'ipad 3 (le nouvel ipad), j'ai pris chez orange un forfait let's go  3 go avec le domino  H+.
j'ai mis la carte sim dans l'ipad 3, la connexion internet sur l'ipad 3 marche sans aucun soucis par contte je n'ai pas le partage de connexion pour pouvoir partager la connexion entre l'ipad et mon Mac.

Quand je vais dans reglages, données cellulaires et nom du point d'acces je peut rentrer les parametres pour la connexion internet sur l'ipad mais j'ai pas la possibilite de rentrer les parametres pour le partage de connexion alors qu'avec une carte sim free mobile j'ai bien l'endroit pour rentrer les parametres pour le partage de connexion.

J'en déduit que c'est orange qui a bloqué ca.

Je pense que pour voir les parametrees de partage de connexion il faut rentrer dans l'ipad de bon fichier IPCC
Ou trouver le bon fichier?

Sinon il y aurait t'il une bidouille pour faire cela sans jailbreaker l'ipad ?

Autre question : 
Si je prend le forfait sosh a 24,90 et que je met la carte sim dans l'ipad est ce que la connexion internet sur l'ipad marchera et est ce que le partage de connexion marcheras aussi ou orange bloque encore tout ca sachant qu'avec le forfait sosh, orange autorise le partage de connexion sur l'iphone.

Quelqu'un aurait deja essayer ?


----------



## fred et sylvie (10 Mai 2012)

Chez sosh, la connexion internet fonctionne avec la sim dans l'Ipad, mais pas le partage de connexion.


----------



## pbas400 (11 Mai 2012)

J'ai un Iphone avec l'abo Sosh 24/7

je partage ma connection en allant dans les options 'reglages", un mot de passe est associé.

et ensuite n'importe quel Ipad, Macbook...peut se connecter en mode "wi-fi" sur internet via mon Iphone , apres avoir saisi le mot de passe (qui est dans le parametre de l'iphone)

ça fonctionne très bien, et simplement


----------



## fred et sylvie (12 Mai 2012)

On sait que ça fonctionne avec L'Iphone, c'est avec l'Ipad que cela ne marche pas.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Mai 2012)

le partage n'est pas prévue, il me semble, sur l'ipad...


----------



## pbas400 (14 Mai 2012)

pourtant ....

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4517?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR#


----------



## fred et sylvie (14 Mai 2012)

Si, il est prévu par Apple, mais pas par orange / sosh sur Ipad.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mai 2012)

autant pour moi...


----------



## PhilouD90 (15 Mai 2012)

J'ai le nouvel iPad 4G

J'ai testé les configs suivantes :

SFR :
Partage de connexion bloqué
J'ai appelé le service client aujourd'hui : le nouvel iPad n'est pas encore support&#279; par SFR
(Sachant que ça marche dans mon iPhone avec la même SIM)

Free :
Testé avec la carte SIM d'un collègue
Partage de connexion OK, fonctionne parfaitement dans l'iPhone et l'iPad

Le fichier IPCC mis à disposition par Free est OK (ver 11.1)
Le fichier IPCC mis à disposition par SFR n'est pas OK (ver 12.1)

Il n'y a pas de solution technique pour l'instant  pour SFR et Orange car :
Il est possible de modifier un fichier IPCC, de l'envoyer par iTunes, mais Apple doit au préalable le signer pour qu'il soit reconnu par IOS 5 sans jailbreak.

Sinon, j'ai publié ma première application pour iPhone sur le store : NewList

Philippe


----------

